# Lets seew pictures of any folder



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Lets see your foldie pics. Travelling, during commute, leisurely sunday ride, working on it , whatever just folding bike related.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Here's some of mine,...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIKEgang (Apr 4, 2018)

One of mine ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

here is a funny one


----------



## Steveroot (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's my current folding commuter bike: a Tern Verge S11i. In the winter (in Chicago) I ride my venerable Dahon Mu XL equipped with studded tires.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

2018 Brompton S2L-X:
Size Matters by 1nterceptor, on Flickr
2017 Bike Friday pakiT:
BF pakiT - Randalls Island, NYC by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Thor might recognise this one...


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

*Origami Wasp,...*

Currently it's awaiting the arrival of a 110bcd 60t chainring for a speed boost/upgrade,...:thumbsup:


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Out and about over on the west side of the city.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

john_dalhart said:


> Out and about over on the west side of the city.


Hmmm,...a Dahon Curl on Brompton Dr,...what BLASPHEMY is THIS!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone got a Dahon Allegro?

That's a bike I'd like to see reintroduced - but with bigger tyres.

(Any chance of that, Thor?)


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

My upgraded Orami Wasp (58t chainring, upgraded crankset, slightly better folding pedals, more comfy seat),...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Velobike said:


> Anyone got a Dahon Allegro?
> 
> That's a bike I'd like to see reintroduced - but with bigger tyres.
> 
> (Any chance of that, Thor?)


The GB-1 Gravel bike will come close just better


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The GB-1 Gravel bike will come close just better


Looks good. There's a dearth of folding bikes with full size wheels.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

First test ride on an electric bike; Tern Vektron P9.
Seems nice; smooth and powerful:
Tern Vektron P9 at Interbike 2018 by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## Steveroot (Dec 15, 2011)

I rode one of these at the Outdoor Demo in Las Vegas last year and really enjoyed it. It really made the hills disappear. My current commuter bike is a Tern Verge S11i. The Vektron would probably be my choice to replace it if I were going electric. Since I'm in Chicago and it's relatively flat, that's a direction I probably won't be going in just now. There are a few places I have to carry the bike, and the Verge (at about 30 pounds) is heavy enough.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

My very ordinary Dahon

 

A wee concoction I knocked up one idle afternoon. Frabjous fun.


----------



## Steveroot (Dec 15, 2011)

A sort of folding "penny-farthing". 
Love the "back rest"!
Steve


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Steveroot said:


> A sort of folding "penny-farthing".
> Love the "back rest"!
> Steve


It came about after a discussion in the local bike shop about what was the most "niche" bike.

I thought about the various niche categories as I rode home, singlespeed, fixed wheel, recumbent, folding, odd wheel sizes, 69ers, vintage replicas etc, and the proverbial light bulb above the head lit up - "I can do that".

It was actually quite simple, I only had to fabricate one part, and that was simply cutting 2 tubes to length and drilling a few holes. Everything else was bodged to fit.

So at least locally, I had the most "niche" bike - a recumbent fixed wheel folding ordinary 36/20er. 

If you have a spare Dahon frame and fancy replicating it, click through the pics and you'll see how dead simple it was to build.



I might add, it's not the best handling of frankenbikes, but no one gets off it without a big grin.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Two 16" wheel (349) folders: Dahon Curl and BikeFriday tikit.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Was out for a ride to Loch Ness at the weekend with a group of small wheel enthusiasts, mainly on Moultons. Gave a few of them a shot at riding my Dahon Hammerhead - they couldn't believe how good it was, and were surprised that it is not a current model.

(Slightly modified: Rolf wheels, unitary carbon bar and stem, and I removed the gears from new so it's a singlespeed (Magic Ratio - no adjustment).



(Pic is above the Cromarty Firth on my way)


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## jur (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

its a beauty Jur 
You did such a good job with those.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Rudge Bi-Frame



I bought it as a project. Was going to make it into a folding road/gravel bike, but a collector read me the riot act, so I gave it to him.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

*Awaiting Spring & the recession of the flood,...not all bikes are shown,...*


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

A little evening test ride for my Downtube Mini,...


----------



## dgray2712 (Jan 12, 2018)

Montague Paratrooper Highline. 27.5 wheels.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

A little ride around the area a few days ago,...


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Something a wee bit,...different,...

































​


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

And me


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Coming home from an urban S24O on my Dahon:


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I found some singletrack at a park in Michigan while visiting on business this summer:


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Curls


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

From a foggy ride a few days ago,...


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

It still folds,...


----------

